

Telltale Signs You Are A Horrible Boss - aloha_account
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ericjackson/2012/07/27/31-telltale-signs-you-are-a-horrible-boss/

======
boopsie
I had one boss for whom I could check mark every one of those 31 signs.

~~~
aloha_account
The signs appear to be different manifestations of the same underlying
personality [disorder].

I was able to hit 27/31, the only ones that didn't get checked would have been
a "n/a" rather than a "no".

------
rnernento
32\. You are always reading the internet instead of working.

~~~
ryanac
Hah, where I work there's about 10 people PAID to read the internet all day.
Thanks social media.

